# I Bought A Gadget



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Last week during a slow morning at the golf course, I was watching television with Sean Kicker, the pro I'm working with. We saw an ad for an extendible metal pole you use to stretch with. You extend it, place it in certain positions on the ground and use it as resistance to stretch in directions you would turn during a swing. As simple a device as this is, I feel like it works. For $59, $89 for a slightly different tour model, this might be one of the best gadgets I've seen and because it doesn't resemble a golf club, (unlike my weighted Momentus driver), I can keep it in my bag without it being considered a club in the count up to 14.

To adhere with our rules about no unpaid advertising, I won't mention the name of it, but if you PM me, I'll let you know.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Last week during a slow morning at the golf course, I was watching television with Sean Kicker, the pro I'm working with. We saw an ad for an extendible metal pole you use to stretch with. You extend it, place it in certain positions on the ground and use it as resistance to stretch in directions you would turn during a swing. As simple a device as this is, I feel like it works. For $59, $89 for a slightly different tour model, this might be one of the best gadgets I've seen and because it doesn't resemble a golf club, (unlike my weighted Momentus driver), I can keep it in my bag without it being considered a club in the count up to 14.
> 
> To adhere with our rules about no unpaid advertising, I won't mention the name of it, but if you PM me, I'll let you know.


However, remember that it can't be used during a round. It's considered a training device, and as such Rule 14-3 prohibits its use during a stipulated round.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Exactly Rick. I remember 2-3 players in recent years being DQed after long waits on a tee when they pulled out things like a weighted donut to loosen up before teeing off. The difference between this pole and something like my weighted Momentus club is, it doesn't resemble a club and wouldn't be counted among the 14 clubs in my bag.

That said, I'm more concerned these days with not hurting myself, so if I needed to loosen up again on the course, I'd be inclined to pull this out instead of fighting an uncomfortably stiff body. I'd have every intention of playing by the rules if I was in a competition, whether something formal or just for a few bucks in a Sunday Nassau, but when I'm doing nothing but playing for enjoyment and practicing my way around the cow pasture, (That's how I feel about where I play after spending yesterday at Doral), I'm going to enjoy myself first.

It's like my sandwedge... For the moment, I'm using my old 2002 Big Bertha wedge with square grooves. I'll be 75 before I'm required to take it out of my bag by the rule the USGA made. I don't play except to have fun. Does the USGA really think at 75 years old I might be concerned with cheating by taking home a trophy with a square grooved wedge in my bag?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I used it for a couple minutes before I played 9 holes yesterday. Doping the 3 positions it recommends, I satepped on the tee feeling much looser than if I had done what I usually do. One friend said the stretching positions you do with the pole look like what Miguel Angel Jimenez does before a round.


----------

